# Dell ultrasharp vs Asus P246Q



## digiart (Jul 22, 2011)

I’m a digital artist and i do a lot of work for the print medium hence the colour accuracy displayed on the monitor is very important for my work.
 So far I have been using a CRT monitor which I was very happy with because of the colour accuracy it gave me.  But now my CRT monitor is old and need to be replaced, I was looking at LCD displays with an IPS panel which I have heard comes very close in respect to colour accuracy, even more so than LED screens.
I have been researching online and the ones from HP, NEC and Eizo are very expensive, until I came across the Dell Ultrasharp U2410 which seems very nice and it comes with a price tag of Rs 31,000, i was about to place an order for it till I saw the ASUS PA246Q @ Rs 22000. Now I’m confused as there is an obvious price difference aswell as the specs difference

ASUS PA246Q
Panel Size: Wide Screen 24.1"(61.13cm) 16:10
Color Saturation : 98%(Adobe RGB), 100%(sRGB), 102%(NTSC)
Panel Type : P-IPS
True Resolution : 1920x1200
Full HD 1080P : Yes
Pixel Pitch : 0.270mm
Brightness(Max) : 400 cd/㎡
ASUS Smart Contrast Ratio (ASCR) : 50000:1
Viewing Angle (CR≧10) : 178°(H)/178°(V)
Response Time : 6ms (Gray to Gray)
Display Colors : 1073.7M (10bit)


*Dell ultrasharp u2410*
4" (60.96 cm)
Aspect Ratio
Widescreen (16:10)
Panel Type, Surface:
IPS (In-Plane Switching), anti glare with hard coat 3H
Optimal Resolution:
1920 x 1200 at 60 Hz
Contrast Ratio:
1000 to 1 (typical)
Dynamic Contrast Ratio:
80,000:1 (Max)
Brightness:
400 cd/m2 (typical)
Response Time:
6ms (gray to gray) Typical
Max Viewing Angle (vertical/horizontal)
178º vertical / 178º horizontal
Color Support:
1.07 billion colors

As far as I can understand it is identical except for the screen type of asus which is a P-IPS panel which online they have mentioned is newer and better than an H-IPS panel.

Please do help me out with my confusion, as I have been looking around for a while now and now it is really affecting my work and I want to take a decision quickly.
Is asus a better buy? Or dell?  
The price difference is there which is making me think twice and the fact that it is a P-IPS panel.


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Jul 22, 2011)

Man Correct the pricing of Asus PA246Q @ 31K.
ASUSTeK Computer Inc.


----------

